# windows 10 messed up setup



## silverdw (Jul 30, 2015)

i got a new computer with windows 10 already on it. when my mom started the setup that you must go through to use the computer, she messed up. now we are stuck with a disabled account known as defaultuser0. how do we reset the setup so we can do it right?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Firstly please post the Exact Make and Model Computer.


----------



## silverdw (Jul 30, 2015)

it is a dell computer. But there is another problem. i can't find the model number. did i get a defective device?


----------



## silverdw (Jul 30, 2015)

still don't know the model number, but it is an Inspiron 3647 small dell desktop.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Inspiron 3647 is the model number


----------



## silverdw (Jul 30, 2015)

i am not that bright. either way, there isn't a sticker on the computer that tells me these things.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

When my Inspiron laptop was new out of the box, there was a sticker on the left side of the palm rest that had the basic features and the model number in the Upper right corner. Most people, as do I remove that sticker shortly after we set our computer up the first time, If you didn't get the computer new the sticker may have been removed by someone before you got it. It has nothing to do with Being Bright or not. There is another way of getting the Model Number and that is by going to the dell Support site and inputting the service tag number where asked for it. If the service tag label is missing all is still not lost you can let the support page scan your computer for it.

Did you make an image backup of your system before you started the Upgrade?


----------



## silverdw (Jul 30, 2015)

the upgrade came with the computer. so, no.


----------

